# How to import Animated Gif in Photoshop



## kbkim (Aug 22, 2005)

I created an animated gif in Image Ready.  How do I save it to then place it as a layer in a Photoshop document?


----------



## symphonix (Aug 22, 2005)

PhotoShop doesn't handle animations - it simply isn't designed for it. Thats what Image Ready is for. You can certainly import the image as a still layer, or even bring in every frame as its own layer or image.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 22, 2005)

if you want the animation in the layered image _as an animation,_  then you would have to export the layered image into image ready, and finish it off there.  potatochop just doesn't have the capacity for animation.  and image ready is very cut down.  would it be so hard to combine the two, adobe?


----------



## kbkim (Aug 23, 2005)

ha ha potatochop... that's a good one... thanks for the tips... i figured it out... another question though... is it best to create all your layers in photoshop first before working in image ready?

when i create new layers in image ready, i can't seem to control which layers are individually turned on or off on the frames.

i created a new layer for a new frame in image ready but my previous layer is visible on it.  when i turn off that first layer, it is then removed from all my previous frames... no control.. ahhhh help!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 23, 2005)

this is one i can't figure out.  sometimes image ready will modify all frames (thus _not_ being an animation... ) and others it will work perfectly.  these latter times though, i would probably want the time saving featire of all frames.... damn damn damn....

pshop would be best for working the still images as image ready is very cut down in terms of still image editing.


----------

